

The Ten-Year Century - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203946904574300382022042424.html

======
easytiger
> In computer jargon, when your hard drive becomes overwhelmed with too much
> information it is said to be fragmented—or “fragged.”

No it isn't

~~~
goodgoblin
easy tiger, happy "Mark of the Beast Day".

------
AndrewO
This just in: someone writing for a newspaper thinks the world is moving too
fast. Why am I not surprised?

------
cninja
They author could have just posted a link to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerating_change> and be done with it. This
isn't exactly news.

